# First Smoke with the new Smoker!



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Going to Try This



Did not use exact measurments either, so we shall see! Stay tunned!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sauce for the top is
Ketchup
Brown Sugar
Jack Daniels
More Steak Seasoning/Rub
Red pepper flakes

Stir it all up, drizzle ontop then

4hrs at 225









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Love this Bluetooth app thing, lol!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Ehhhh, its ok. Will stick to my old recipe next time and try smoming instead of baking!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i've smoked meatloaf before and it ain't bad, but i prefer the old fashioned oven baked kind with green beans and mashed potatoes.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

next time mix in some shredded cheese, makes the inside more moist


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

BTW, how did you like using the Masterbuilt, did it perform well?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Keeping meatloaf moist is hard... I smoked it before but it had a woven blanket of bacon wrapping it!!!


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

X2 on the bacon weave. I use 50/50 hamburger and ground sausage, stuffed with cheese and jalapeno. It is one of the best things you will ever eat!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

It was not real dry, supprising, considering I used deer burger. The mixed up BBQ blend on top was a bit spicy and lacked flavor. But it was not bad. I made it with 4 lbs of deer burger, feed 4 adults, JJ and Hayden our 2yo. There were no left overs, lol.

VERY Pleased with the smoker so far. Very easy to use. I love the built in meat probe. The blue tooth is nice so I dont have to venture outside, but I usually take that time while up to get another adult beverage, so not a big deal, lol. Plan to smoke a butt or 2 tonight for tomorrow dinner, so we shall see. What really impressed me was, I probably only used 1.5 cups of chips? And it was still smoking when I pulled the meat loaf at 3.5hrs


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

My wife was... going to get me a smoker for Christmas. Now I want one more.


----------

